# Judge this Stock Horse x Australian Pony!



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Ugghhh, oh my gosh this pony is fabulous <3
I'm no confo expert, but I really like what _I_ see! I'm especially loving his neck and top line...Especially for something so young!
Subbing <3


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

He is gorgeous!! The angle of the photo is off just enough that it is hard to judge his hip and shoulder angle. He looks like he toes out a little, but I like his legs!


----------



## Dwarf (Jun 26, 2014)

Don't really have anything constructive to add but he is just beautiful!!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, fabulous.


----------



## Katstica (Apr 22, 2016)

He is so cute!! Loving his legs, but he might be a little roached back? Maybe it is just the lighting in the pic. Regardless, gorgeous pony


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He's lovely and in great shape for his age too - I don't like the tendency to get youngstock too fat, he's just right


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

This is another pic of him a bit squarer if it helps?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No wonder he's your pride and joy, he's an eye catcher! Beautifully conditioned, nice set of withers on him for a pony. He's young and a pony, so I don't know if his pasterns should be on the long side or what, could be normal for a young pony, just something I noticed.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice refined looking pony.

If I was going to fault him, it would be that his hip looks short and he could be post legged , but he is not standing square enough to be definite.
Very nice head and neck-in fact a really nice front end


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks all! He's an amazing little pony! I adore him!


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Ah! No fair! I want to see the cute pony too! I can't see the pictures!


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

LittleBayMare said:


> Ah! No fair! I want to see the cute pony too! I can't see the pictures!


Haha aw! I wonder why it's not showing for you!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You could always post more and hope for the best


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Here you go


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm in love ;o;
So jealous!!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Me too Zexious. His eyes say he may get up to a bit of mischief but that only makes me like him more. LOL


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

He's definitely a cheeky little ******! I love him to pieces. He's mischievous and full of sass, but never nasty. Exactly my type of pony!


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Ah. That's better. Thank you tech support. I can see the original ones now too.

Too much cute!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

The main fault I see with him is that he's too cute for his own good! 




Seriously, though, he is lovely. A few pics his hip/loin looks a bit odd, like almost roachy, but not really. But it's only a few pics, so I am thinking it's just angles and light casting an illusion. I like the way his neck sets into his chest and his legs look exceptional.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah I think the hip thing is a lighting issue, as he doesn't have any type of roach in person. I think it also might look that way as he has quite a short back, also.

He's my little baby! How lovely that so many people like him so much!


----------



## Irish Treasure (Feb 1, 2016)

He's adorable! If I had to say one thing I do not like. He has a very flat back, but that may also be the angle of the picture.


----------

